# BREAKING NEWS: Round 2 buys Lindberg & Hawk!



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Just posted on Facebook:

ROUND 2, LLC, ACQUIRES LINDBERG & HAWK MODEL KIT BRANDS
Round 2 to Produce Popular Land, Air, Sea & Space Models – Adding to AMT, MPC & Polar Lights

For Immediate Release

SOUTH BEND, Indiana – 03/18/2013 – Round 2, LLC, is pleased to announce the acquisition of the Lindberg and Hawk Models brands and assets from J. Lloyd International. With the transaction, Round 2 adds these two well-recognized and historic plastic model kit names to their existing trio of AMT, MPC and Polar Lights mode kit lines, licensed from Learning Curve Brands, Inc. in 2008 and purchased outright in 2012.

Consumer trust and excitement has been building over Round 2’s efforts with the initial three brands since 2008. Now, with the assets of five major model companies in its stable, Round 2 solidifies its position as a top producer and fierce competitor in the plastic kit sector of the hobby industry. Thomas Lowe, President and CEO of Round 2 states, “The addition of Lindberg and Hawk results in a combined product catalog for Round 2 that is so diverse, it will include virtually every type of model kit genre imaginable and in a wide range of scales. Whether you’re looking for cars, trucks, aircraft, ships, sci-fi, space exploration, anatomy and figures or even crazy monsters, we now have it all! We’ve made plans to hit the ground running with these brands and are ready to go. As we progress into the future, we will be working with the vintage Hawk and Lindberg tooling to resurrect more exciting kits that haven’t seen the light of day in decades, just like we have with AMT and MPC. We’ll also be happy to put the 1934 Ford Pickup tooling back under the original AMT brand, from where it originated.”

Lowe continues, “Like our customers, we love model building. Lindberg and Hawk models are sure to excite modelers of all ages. From the connection with history to a hunger for an understanding of how various machines, both human and mechanical function, the kits created by the original brands have always offered a wide variety of subject matter for model makers, and we plan on continuing that long standing tradition.
About Round 2 

Round 2, LLC is an innovative collectibles company located in South Bend, IN. The team at Round 2 is dedicated to producing detailed, high quality collectible and playable items appealing to the young and young at heart. Round 2 brands include Polar Lights®, AMT® and MPC® model kits, Auto World® slot cars, Forever Fun™ seasonal products and the licensed brands American Muscle®, Ertl Collectibles® and Vintage Fuel™ die cast.
For more details on all the product lines produced by Round 2, visit our website at: www.round2corp.com
AMT, Polar Lights, MPC and Round 2 and design are trademarks of Round 2, LLC. ©2011 Round 2, LLC, South Bend, IN 46628. All rights reserved. ###
-END-


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Maybe we will see the old Medicne Man!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

derric1968 said:


> "We’ve made plans to hit the ground running with these brands and are ready to go. As we progress into the future, we will be working with the vintage Hawk and Lindberg tooling to resurrect more exciting kits that haven’t seen the light of day in decades, just like we have with AMT and MPC."


Round 2 has become the King of reissuing kits like these, and that's fine by me; it's good to know _someone_ in the industry recognizes the value of these old kits (yes, I know it's not _that_ simple). I can't say I'm overly familiar with Lindberg's and Hawk's back catalogs, but there's sure to be some cool goodies in our future!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great news, between Moebius and Round 2's various brands, and not forgetting Revell/Monogram, modeling is enjoying a renaissance. Now the only problem is trying to make my stash smaller as it only seems to get bigger.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool I hope they bring out some more of the old stuff.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Unlike the Revell Germany buyout this could be a good thing seeing as Linberg and Hawk seem to have hit a dead end over the past few years. 

Now can we please have a reissue of the Graf Zeppelin with some better engines made of styrene not vinyl/nylon and even a more accurate gondola.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Ok....You guys know I hate car, airplane and other boring kits like that. With that out of the way....What cool kits did Lindberg and the other one do? Any neat figure kits by chance?


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

The only specific Lindberg kit I remember was the Stuka. I'm sure I had others but the Stuka is the only one I remember. As I recall most of their kits were airplanes. I avoided Lindberg kits when possible because they didnt build very well. Lots of flash and the plastic seemed to be thin and brittle compared to others. Many smaller parts (antenna,wheel struts) were unusable as you would destroy them getting the flash off. The good thing was they were pretty well detailed and offered kits,like the Stuka, that nobody else made.

Hawk is probably best know (but not by me) for their "Weird-ohs". The Hawk kit I remember most was the "Atlas Space Station", very cool. Another (and never even had) was the goofy looking "Gee Bee Racer"! I hated that thing. Like Lindberg I remember most Hawk kits were aircraft. The quality was the Hawk kits was very good.

In my part of the country Lindberg and Hawk kits were not very common. Mostly Revell, Monogram, and Aurora.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by Author.


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing some of the 1/20th car kits Lindberg did in the 90's come back out.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Lindberg figure models*



Matthew Green said:


> Ok....You guys know I hate car, airplane and other boring kits like that. With that out of the way....What cool kits did Lindberg and the other one do? Any neat figure kits by chance?


Lindberg did a few "weird-oh type" figure models called Lindy Loonies (which were reissued a couple times) and a few kits called Repulsives.

Phil K


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If they can dig up the Nuclear-Powered Bomber molds, I'd be a happy man.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I wonder if this deal includes the old IMC automotive kit tools. I'd love to see those GT40 kits reissued back in the 80's under the Testors brand name. Those were very nice kits for the era.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well IMC's airplanes were sold under the Lindberg name so I assume Lindberg had the car tooling also.


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

*Roun 2 buys Lindberg & Hawk*

Bring back the Lindberg Repulsives!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I wonder if Hawk had the honest John rocket launcher in thier stash when Lowe bought them out? Would love a couple ten of that kit!:thumbsup:
There would not be any Pyro molds stuck in there would there? Some cool bike kits come to mind not to mention Laramie Stage Ghost. Anyone know who had the Pyro molds last?
Jim


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The thing I like about this, as a hobby store retailer, is that if you wanted to buy directly from Lindberg and Hawk, they had a policy where you had to by a case lot of one paticular model, and the minimum order was $500. 

For example, if you wanted any of the 1/32nd scale car models, you had to buy 12 of each one. 

For a small retailer like myself, that's risky business. I might not be able to sell 12 of the 1932 Chevy for a very long time. Also, some of my wholesalers felt the same way, so getting Lindberg kits was quite hard for me. 

However, now that they are joned with Round 2, it should be easy to get those models from my wholesalers mixed in with an order of some AMT and MPC kits. 

Now, let's just hope that Round 2 buys Jo-Han and we get that going again!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hunch said:


> I wonder if Hawk had the honest John rocket launcher in thier stash when Lowe bought them out? Would love a couple ten of that kit!:thumbsup:
> There would not be any Pyro molds stuck in there would there? Some cool bike kits come to mind not to mention Laramie Stage Ghost. Anyone know who had the Pyro molds last?
> Jim


Lindberg hae some of the Pyro stuff; at least some of the cars and ships. 

Hawk's few military kits have not been out in a good 45 years or so. They had a Corporal Missile, a Matador with trailer, etc. in 1/48 scale. Some of their small armor kits were reboxed Tamiya kits from Japan, oddly.

The similar 1/40 Life Like military kits (ex SNAP/Adams tooling) are purported to be owned by Athern Trains.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

You know. If you aren't familiar with their inventory, you could always look at their websites.
http://www.lindberg-models.com/

http://www.hawkmodels.com/


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Tom told me about this purchase 2 weeks ago...but I had to keep it quiet*.

*Z*


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

billy b said:


> Bring back the Lindberg Repulsives!!


Ya know that's the first thing I thought of when I read this. I wonder if we'll ever see these again: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157616148720654/detail/


As I recall they came in a box about the size of a beta cassette and were about .75 each. Honestly they were crappy little kits but I'd love to get the set again for nostalgic value if for no other reason


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Much of Lindberg’s stuff is junk, but recent years have seen a few hits. I hope they re-tool the bow and hatches of the big 1/72 Japanese sub kit- that would be a real winner. The kit itself assembled great- but the bow and hatches were wildly wrong- something a 120.00 kit could not afford to be. Lindberg so badly botched this kit that most were returned or orders cancelled. With a re-done gondola the Graf Zeppelin would be great too. Maybe we'll see the airship Los Angeles at last too. As for vintage kits, I'd love to see the old HAWK atomic-powered bomber with the parasite fighters! I built and played with several of these as a child.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

This news is HUGE! In fact, I checked it on the Collector Model blog just to be sure. Weird-Ohs, Star Trek, and the Three Stooges under one roof - how much better can it get than that? But - oh, my achin' stash...

And apparently you Triple A builders will benefit too, so everybody wins!


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so glad to see that all this activity is occurring. I remember a few years ago the nay-sayers were saying that modeling was a dead hobby!! Good to see that they were wrong!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

nautilusnut said:


> Much of Lindberg’s stuff is junk, but recent years have seen a few hits. I hope they re-tool the bow and hatches of the big 1/72 Japanese sub kit- that would be a real winner. The kit itself assembled great- but the bow and hatches were wildly wrong- something a 120.00 kit could not afford to be. Lindberg so badly botched this kit that most were returned or orders cancelled. With a re-done gondola the Graf Zeppelin would be great too. Maybe we'll see the airship Los Angeles at last too. As for vintage kits, I'd love to see the old HAWK atomic-powered bomber with the parasite fighters! I built and played with several of these as a child.





Yes as well as a more accurate gondola and better *styrene *engines on the Zeppelin I'd like to see the Los Angeles too. With refinements both kits could be great.


----------



## ddevers (Mar 24, 2002)

Lindberg and Hawk had some cool space stuff. Would LOVE a fresh copy of the Hawk Manned Orbiting Laboratory...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*hawk*

its great news for sure....maybe we will see the vanguard satellite, or the xsl-1 rocket or even some of the early monster stuff or the hubble telescope.....I think thats why Round2 bought them...my guess its for the older stuff


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

RMC,

The "XSL-01" was a Revell product, so we probably won't see it from Round2/Hawk. I would still love to see it reissued as well as the "MOL" & "Project Vanguard".


----------

